# Ivus - billing 92978 to Medicare



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Mar 12, 2013)

I am still having difficultity  billing 92978 to Medicare. I have billed 3 different ways
92978-LM
92978-26
92978-26-59 I have been denied all 3 times, does anyone have the correct way to bill the. I never had a problem untill this year Thanks Nancy


----------



## j.monday7814 (Mar 12, 2013)

I tried billing the IVUS with the anatomical modifiers last year because I thought it would be appropriate for them to know which vessel it was performed in, but they denied though as an inappropriate modifier. -59 isn't appropriate since its an add-on code. 92978-26 is correct....I'm assuming you are billing it with a primary code like the diagnostic cath or intervention because it can't billed by itself


----------



## Misty Dawn (Mar 12, 2013)

nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com said:


> I am still having difficultity  billing 92978 to Medicare. I have billed 3 different ways
> 92978-LM
> 92978-26
> 92978-26-59 I have been denied all 3 times, does anyone have the correct way to bill the. I never had a problem untill this year Thanks Nancy



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi, use 92978 one time for intial vessel and then 92979 for any additional vessles. 

92978  
92979-59 
92979

From 2013 CPT reference guide: Add on code 92979 is used to report the ultrasound procedure on each additional coronary artery when more than one coronary artery is evaluated with intravascular ultrasound as part of a diagonstic or therapeutic procedure....


----------



## rpeterson (Mar 12, 2013)

*Ivus*

Keep in mind that the IVUS code is not payable for additional vessel codes.

Robin Peterson, CPC
University Physicians Inc
QCAE Department


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone, appreciated


----------

